

When asked, vast majority of businesses say IP is not important - memracom
http://topromotetheprogress.wordpress.com/2013/12/20/when-asked-vast-majority-of-businesses-say-ip-is-not-important/

======
memracom
I wonder if this is because a few very large companies hog all the IP to
themselves. In other words, only a few specialists like Proctor and Gamble
really put any emphasis on this in their business. That's why they mentioned
that grocery stores are an IP intensive business, because they are filled with
products from Kraft Foods, P&G, and a few other large multinational companies
who are very dependent on branded products.

Most businesses, although they do have a brand to protect, put a lot more
emphasis on quality and service. They don't need to worry if someone else
sells the same product under a different brand, because buyers are not fooled
by the lower quality and poor service products that knockoffs peddle. There
are only a few industries like clothing where knockoff products can get
traction in the market.

